# "where we're going, we don't neeed roads"



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Its worth noting, that although this detail broke us both, in our own ways, the view wasn't that bad lol




So this was the victim for the majority of the week, something a little different for us, and something that we were definitely looking forward to doing






The script for the detail was to basically complete as much as we could in the time frame allowed. Start with the paint, and work from there. We managed to get much much more done than that. 
After an onr clean down this is the finish that we had to improve, there was a mixture of water and solvent staining, oxidation, pigtailing and general swirling





So lee got to work on everything at normal human height





Natural 50/50 part way down, you can see the colour difference



And i got to work on umpalumpa height parts






Using a combination of a green lc pad and m101 a couple of hits ripped out the dead paint and got a decent level of correction and finish






So i continued round the lower levels, making decent head way






And lee started bringing back the whites



Whilst i jumped up the ladder



After the paint was completed it was time to do the lower components. Given the vehicle "goes up" and is seen from the bottom for the most part it was important to get these right.







We started with a liberal amount of surfex hd mixed at 1:10 and worked with brushes and mf cloths. This really cut away the old much and grease and grime nicely.






And then the bits we could get to were polished as well to get a little gloss back to them




Leaving



This was protected with dLux and tyres were dressed with ads nano tyre coat, both inside and out




After a little fettling with an abrasive paint cleanser and various applicators to get the dirt traps and safety equipment back upto scratch








Quite a bit of time was then spent correcting the plastic screens. These were really quite stained and scratched and we wanted to get them in a much clearer and safer condition, to later seal them. Front screen first, then top and bottom portholes. In the sunshine the difference was like going from an 80's tv to modern HD






Next was the side assembly, we stripped them down as far as possible, polished the small parts with the rotex and did the fixed part with the 3401 then rebuilt it all









And as there was still a little time left before coating it all, we shined the exhausts?





Its worth noting at this point, both lee and i paid quite heavily for not preparing for being so open to the elements. Although i rocked a car pro boa like a boss, i was still burnt quite badly





And lee had to take an hour with blanky due to a the worst day of the year for hey fever sufferers



LOL, All that remains is some coating and some finished shots, please enjoy






















And that is that, it was great working so close to home, with such familiar views, and nice weather and company for a change. It was a challenge well worth the effort


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Great job gents, im even knackered reading and looking at what you had to do.haha

Saying that,still incredible to see the hard work put in to revive this great machine.


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

Superb. Great to see something different


----------



## Favorito (Jul 11, 2012)

Very original work! Congrats


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

That armpit looked like something else :lol:

Top work


----------



## V6dan (Feb 7, 2014)

nice work mate looks a lot better ans safer. id rather go up in that now than how it looked before. a hat of some description is always in my van for days like that.


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Good work. Did they take you up in it.


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

Great work, something a little different to add to the portfolio


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Fantastic job Matt and Lee. Unreal transformation of the plastic screens👍


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Matt and Lee :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice 50:50 of your arm ;-)

Don't care how clean and sparkly a helicopter looks it just shouldn't be in the air!

Mr T was right when he said I ain't getting on no plane...I'm sure he hated 'copters just as much ;-)


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Epic!!:doublesho:doublesho 

fairplay to you boys,great job and and a nice refreshing thread!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Well done looks superb.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers fellas, it was a task we enjoyed

No we weren't taken up as the owner was not around or another week or so and I was already deep into other work. I think I've seen it flying since though so that's pretty cool


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Excellent Matt and a nice change from a car thread:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work under choppy conditions. Was the owner nice, or did he have an altitude problem?


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Good job all round, not seen a chopper being detailed on here before :thumb: I thought it might have been a detail of a Delorean when I saw the thread title!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

President Swirl said:


> Nice work under choppy conditions. Was the owner nice, or did he have an altitude problem?


Did you notice the ROTORy Matt and Lee were using? Boom.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Awesome Sting Stang Stong, what a whopper Chopper ..


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

It were a flyaway job.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Great work guys and it makes a lovely change to read about something different  What compound/s did you use on the plastic windows? The results were superb.
Well done


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

3dom said:


> Great work guys and it makes a lovely change to read about something different  What compound/s did you use on the plastic windows? The results were superb.
> Well done


M101 and various pads. Machines were direct drive da machines, extra grunt but still keeping heat down to a minimum


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work guys. You must of slept well after the job was done.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great work, makes a real change to see something different given a bit of TLC.

Kev


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work guys


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well this makes a change, fantastic job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks ted, i have a few more "interesting" things to post as and when i have time to put them together. Great seeing you at waxstock by the way pal


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

If was to only ever give one peace of advise it would be sun screen!! Isn't that how the song went?
:wave:

Great job though on an unusual looking vehicle :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Thanks ted, i have a few more "interesting" things to post as and when i have time to put them together. Great seeing you at waxstock by the way pal


Does one begin with an "M" and end with an "A" Matt?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great job.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Does one begin with an "M" and end with an "A" Matt?


Yes indeed it does. Just working my way through it. Started with 300 pictures, I'm down to 220 now and can't really find any to eliminate. Gonna be a big thread lol


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Does one begin with an "M" and end with an "A" Matt?





stangalang said:


> Yes indeed it does. Just working my way through it. Started with 300 pictures, I'm down to 220 now and can't really find any to eliminate. Gonna be a big thread lol


You have detailed Madonna?

Now that would take a long time I should imagine ;-)


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Yes indeed it does. Just working my way through it. Started with 300 pictures, I'm down to 220 now and can't really find any to eliminate. Gonna be a big thread lol


Ooh, getting excited already.......

I love Micras👍


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Epic work!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I can't take all the puns, I need to leave some for you guys.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Ooh, getting excited already.......
> 
> I love Micras👍


I really have no idea what you two are talking about, but I am guessing that it is not a Nissan micra....


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Tremendous work chaps, looked like a tough gig but well worth the effort. Nice to see something a bit different too!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

That is epic!

A couple of more jobs like that and you guys will be a big customers for the sunscreen business.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Great work very cool.

Must admit i now cant get the Airwolf theme tune out of my head


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Superb job:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Awesome! This has got to be a lifetime goal for me! I'd absolutely love to detail an aircraft!

I love choppers and this would be a dream come true! 

Quality work and what a place!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

What a superb project to work on - really cool! The before and after shots are great to see, especially the 50/50's on the plastic windows. Excellent work but I would imagine a tiring day :thumb:


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Superb job fellas and great write up too!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> Great work very cool.
> 
> Must admit i now cant get the Airwolf theme tune out of my head


Great minds lol, i thought about doing a your tube vid with that as the music


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Great minds lol, i thought about doing a your tube vid with that as the music


You know you want to :lol:


----------



## plod87 (Jul 30, 2012)

Love it!!! Top work guys!:thumb: :buffer:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nce to see something a little different and good to see Lee back at it again. I wouldn't say your at umpalumpa height Mat, More just gravitationally challenged:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Beau Technique said:


> Nce to see something a little different and good to see Lee back at it again. I wouldn't say your at umpalumpa height Mat, More just gravitationally challenged:lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Don't mess with the Umpalumpas ; they might look soft but remember they are exactly the right height to land a haymaker right in your Boll*cks and then do a roundhouse to your kneecap... :doublesho


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> Don't mess with the Umpalumpas ; they might look soft but remember they are exactly the right height to land a haymaker right in your Boll*cks and then do a roundhouse to your kneecap... :doublesho


Pmsl. They got all 21st century on us and found violence was better than chocolate then. Wonka needs a stern word to get them in check.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great results guys:thumb:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

haha brilliant detail there lads. windows look like new now.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Top drawer lads and good to see something different. Although I do believe Matt drew the short straw. Lying on his back polishing when Lee was on his back snoring and yes he does snore :lol:

Something Yah just Goat ta experience :doublesho (Private Joke):lol:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I hoped that business was good but to see you now have a helicopter to get to work is very impressive.

Nice to see something different in The Studio and how all the hard work paid off with a huge difference in the finish


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> ...but to see you now have a helicopter to get to work is very impressive.


Hmmmmm.

Every one they see flying is closely scrutinised now, even those out for 
forest-fire training...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

AdS company vehicles ain't so bad these days eh mate? :lol:

What a turnaround, especially the screens :doublesho that looks unsafe in comparison! 

Great work guys, credit to you both :thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Top work there chaps :buffer:


----------

